
Seeking feedback on my site dedicated to military members entering workforce - VictoriousVets
http://www.victoriousvets.com
======
VictoriousVets
I started a website dedicated to helping service-members that are exiting the
military learn how to interview, write resumes, and dominate in the career
hunt. I provide my spin on the job hunt by telling my story through the
process. It's real life stories about my failure and successes outside of the
military. This method of educating the Troops is better than giving the
blanket answers for finding a job during the existing programs provided by the
military.

It's geared for military folks, but the lessons can be applied to anyone's
situation if they want to find a great new job.

It's still a new site, and any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I am new to HN and don't want to ruffle feathers if this post isn't
allowed.

